# Anyone know what this might be?



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

It is greyish in color and is already starting to bloom. Look closely and you can see the flowers. Also, the plant comes out of one massive root system which are shallow rooted.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

I was going to ask the same thing, thanks for posting this.
I'm wondering if this is what is called rabbit tobacco.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Well it doesn't look like any rabbit tobacco I can find a pic of 
Someone local has told me that's what it is but I think he's mistaken from the pictures.
Maybe someone here will know.


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

Definitely not rabbit tobacco. TTT


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

The leaves resemble rabbit tobacco, but it is a taller plant with deep roots.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I wish I knew what it was, no one where I am at seems to know but yet it's all over the place. I've looked it up online several times but never come up with anything.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

On another thread people are talking about "Hare tobacco"; so I'm wondering if this is what I've got. Will google and find out what I can.


----------

